# Solved: Old AGP Graphics Card Slot And Card



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi. I have recently aquired a very old computer (8-9 years old). I am looking at replacing the old agp graphics card because it is not working properly and then sell the computer for quite a low price. Any way.

I have looked in the case and took the card out and I belive that the graphics card slot is agp 2x. The card has two slots in it leading me to belive that it is a universal 1.5v 3.3v card. I am just wondering what cards my computer would accept and whether a 4x card would work ok in a 2x card slot.

Any help apreciated.

Thanks.​


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Any one got any ideas?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

You shouldn't have a problem with a 4x / 2x card. Just like USB 1 & 2 are compatible.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

are you sure because this pictures shows that x4 and x2 have different pin placings. And that there is a universal card for both.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats picture of the cards... not the slot. The notches are of concerned for the voltage. Don't want to plug in a 1.5 volt card into a 3.3volt slot.

Most cards you'll find are AGP x4 1.5volt. Voodoo3 was the LAST cards to support 3volt... which is why they didn't carry over to the Pentium4.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

so if I put one of the cards with two notches in them into the 2x or x2 agp slot it will work ok?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

It should.... look up the maufacture of the motherboard and confirm. 

You don't have many choices. Most anything made after 2000 is 1.5volt mobo... with many supporting both (not P4).


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help I think I may try and get a 32mb graphics card and just use the computer for code and picture editing.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

jack-o-bytes:

If you can get your hands on an old *NVIDIA Riva TNT2 M64* or *ATI Radeon 7000 or 7500* AGP card, you'll have what you need. :up:

Working on and upgrading old desktops(mostly HP Pavilion and Compaq Presario) is something that I enjoy doing. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes it is. It gives you great satisfaction when you are able to sell the computers after on the internet in way better quality than when you got them. Also if you use ebay the ram is only around £2-£8 and graphics cards are also cheap. It is also good for the environ ment because most of these computers would just go straigt into rubbish tips if people didnt recylce them.

Thanks for the help everyone. Much apreciated.


----------

